# Make your Own Custom Gaming laptop



## 101gamzer (Jun 15, 2012)

When I just surfing I found this interesting article about this:



> For as far back as I can remember, PCs and laptops were the most boring things to look at. PCs were a dull beige color, while laptops tended to lean towards murky shades of grey. As the 90s progressed, we saw a few companies try and stand out from the crowd such as Creative with their black tower PCs, or Compaq with their then-trendy colored snap-on covers.
> 
> But looks certainly weren’t everything, and soon people were passing up on ready-assembled PCs in favor of putting together their own powerhouse computers. And thus the era of custom PCs was born. The thrill of swapping around RAM sticks and hard drives to create the ultimate PC continues until today, with overclockers and tech enthusiasts constantly looking for the perfect combination of hardware to deliver the best performance.
> 
> ...



Source: **tbreak.com/tech/2012/06/getting-serious-about-gaming-with-origin-pcs/*


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

Excellent...How much will it cost to ship to India ? What about warranty ?


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 15, 2012)

IMO, Build your own PC (Gaming) Rig! Laptops are just for work, browsing and watching youtube.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 15, 2012)

Y U NO MENTION SOURCE LINK????


Avadirect does business the same way. These are all U.S. based. If you're looking for an Indian counterpart (only Water cooled Desktop PCs as of now), you can check this out: Comp Kraft Pvt Ltd | Facebook


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2012)

And, about these companies, there are companies like that, I've even bookmarked 4-5 of them. Totally useless.

Another thing: 


> For as far back as I can remember, PCs and laptops were the most boring things to look at. PCs were a dull beige color, while laptops tended to lean towards murky shades of grey. As the 90s progressed,



Ehem! Looking at the age of those guys, I was thinking that how old were they on 80s.  3-4 year old kid who never heard of the name of desktop or laptop?
F*cking lairs.

Problems with these builds:
1. Buyers will lose direct replacement warranty from companies. Instead it will be replaced by their own 'warranty' system, which will never be as long as the warranty provided by most of the companies with their components.

Their warranty in one of the builds:
Default: 1 year warranty.
Extended: 3 Year Part Replacement and Free Shipping Warranty with DVD image and Lifetime Labor/24-7 Support  (+$269)

So?I can start this type of company any day with my friends. I gonna be rich in no time.  

Best way to place the whole thing:
"Build by the morons for the morons for the purpose of shameless profiteering."


----------



## Theodre (Jun 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> And, about these companies, there are companies like that, I've even bookmarked 4-5 of them. Totally useless.
> 
> Another thing:
> 
> ...





If they are planning on coming to the mainstream anytime, then they will do good i think


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> If they are planning on coming to the mainstream anytime, then they will do good i think



Yes, they will, for the same reason people buy Alienware & other branded good looking PCs.


----------

